# Ấm đun nước siêu tốc Philips HD4646 nhập khẩu từ CHLB Đức



## Minhhong1 (14/9/20)

Ấm đun nước siêu tốc Philips HD4646 được sản xuất theo công nghệ của Đức có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, hiện đại, màu đen sang trọng quý phái. Giá bán: 720.000 VND/chiếc













Thông tin sản phẩm :

+ Xoay được 360° quanh đế.

+ Dung tích 1.5 lít, công suất 2000-2400 W, điện áp 220-240V

+ xách tay từ Đức, sản xuất tại Ba Lan (Poland)

+ Tự ngắt điện khi nước sôi

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ : *0903432136*


----------

